# Simple all in one fertilizer



## mr2 (Jul 31, 2010)

Anyone?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

It really depends on the tank itself, the plants you've got, the substrate you're using, CO2 usage, lighting, etc.

There are all-in-one liquid products out there and various root tabs and gelcaps. RootMedic has an all-in-one for medium-low-tech setups hitting the market soon. Several other manufacturers have them, as well. Check the sponsor sections of the forum and you'll see a few that pop out at you.


----------



## Dave-H (Jul 29, 2010)

Are there some all in one liquid products available (besides the one coming from rootmedic?)? I haven't seen any, but it would probably be good for my low-tech Ebi.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Dave-H said:


> Are there some all in one liquid products available (besides the one coming from rootmedic?)? I haven't seen any, but it would probably be good for my low-tech Ebi.


Aqueon Plant Food


----------



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

*A Simple Fertilizer*

Good morning mr2...

I believe there is. I use organic hydroponics liquid ferts in my planted tanks. They're a good quality, inexpensive and easy to dose fertilizer. I like to rotate two or three different liquids to give my plants a variety of nutrients. Just like fish, plants need a variety of foods to thrive, so I change the fert every couple of months.

I have large, low light, low tech planted tanks and my plants grow very well. Attached are pics of a couple of my planted tanks I took some weeks ago. Judge for yourself if the ferts work. I also change half the water in my tanks weekly. Clean water and good ferts are almost as important as the proper lighting.

B


----------



## mr2 (Jul 31, 2010)

somewhatshocked said:


> It really depends on the tank itself, the plants you've got, the substrate you're using, CO2 usage, lighting, etc.
> 
> There are all-in-one liquid products out there and various root tabs and gelcaps. RootMedic has an all-in-one for medium-low-tech setups hitting the market soon. Several other manufacturers have them, as well. Check the sponsor sections of the forum and you'll see a few that pop out at you.


Link?


----------



## mr2 (Jul 31, 2010)

BBradbury said:


> Good morning mr2...
> 
> I believe there is. I use organic hydroponics liquid ferts in my planted tanks. They're a good quality, inexpensive and easy to dose fertilizer. I like to rotate two or three different liquids to give my plants a variety of nutrients. Just like fish, plants need a variety of foods to thrive, so I change the fert every couple of months.
> 
> ...


Ok... You took the time to post your tanks but not to answer my question.


----------



## mr2 (Jul 31, 2010)

sayurasem said:


> Aqueon Plant Food


This is what I was looking for, anyone use it?


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

Aqueon Plant Food isn't complete. It doesn't have any nitrogen or phosphorus.

http://www.pfertz.com/products.html sells low, medium and high tech systems. 

Rootmedic has a variety of tabs that contain all plants need and liquid fertz as well.
http://rootmedic.net/products-page Justin has just set up an RAOK for the product too!
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/swap-n-shop/151834-raok-rootmedic-onestep-all-one-fertilizer.html

If you have a need for all the macros then you are stuck with 2 bottles unless the maker has figured out a way to keep phosphorus from binding with iron. That is the sticky point with all in one solutions.


----------



## Norman (Oct 10, 2011)

Ah Kathyy I didn't know that thanks for posting! You learn something every day! Does anyone have any experience with "tropica"? They push it at Big Als here in Barrie...It's German I think.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

sayurasem said:


> Aqueon Plant Food


Not exactly complete. Lacking in nitrogen and phosphate, for starters. 




Kathyy said:


> If you have a need for all the macros then you are stuck with 2 bottles unless the maker has figured out a way to keep phosphorus from binding with iron. That is the sticky point with all in one solutions.


Thanks for mentioning my ROAK. You might quick glance at the nutrient analysis to note that the oneSTEP does include micros AND macros. It can be done, with the right balance and the right preservatives/chelators. I can't do it at the saturation level that my 2 bottle system is on, but it is a good mix for small, low/medium tech tanks. 


To the OP, you should look at my two different liquid systems. First, and original is the RootMedic Liquid Dosing System. It uses two bottles, but is as concentrated as is physically possible. 1 pump per 5 gallons. 
http://rootmedic.net/products-page/liquid-nutrients/complete-500

Also, the "all-in-one" solution. oneSTEP. It is all in one bottle, at 1 pump per gallon. Perfect for smaller tanks up to 10-15 gallons. 
http://rootmedic.net/products-page/liquid-nutrients/onestep

None of the other products available in the USA will be "comprehensive" all-in-one solutions. There is one other product, TPN+ and it isn't sold inside the US at this time.


----------



## mr2 (Jul 31, 2010)

ended up getting "florin multi" which is again, everything but phosphorus and nitrogen, I'm hoping 3 heavily fed endlers livebearers in a fluval spec 2 gallon tank will produce enough N and P to balance things but we shall see.


----------



## Shrimpaholic (Jul 7, 2012)

I use Aqueon Plant Food in my 20g and my plants seem to be fine. Like other posters have said, it is lacking in some nutrients but I've been using it for over a year and my Jungle Val, Java Fern, Amazon Sword, java moss, and a few other species of plants are still alive and doing well. I primarly have shrimp with two otto's, and two Nerites in my tank


----------



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

there are all in one solution for low tech tanks, the reason you will not find one for high tech tank is that, because they cannot add too much iron in the solution, there is a limit how much Fe can be added with phosphate in same solution before it start to cause problem, this is just my opinion. i have tried couple of all in one solution and some of them work fine.


----------



## Carla R (Jan 6, 2018)

I have great respect for Dustin W. His plants I bought were amazing, and he is a regular Joe. Here's a link to his Plant booster Growth Juice All in One Fertilizer. Aquarium Coop also has easy green.

The think I like best about Dustin's videos, its like having a conversation with your neighbor, you know him, the one who can fix just about anything. Whether you are a fish nerd or now, you understand what he is saying, and he shows you each step. Dustin tackles anything from planting a dirted tank, fish fails and successes, and also visits fish farms etc. Tons of You Tube videos.


----------

